# Valeters/Detailers in Cookstown area



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any valeters/detailers in the Magherafelt or Cookstown areas?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Name:B&B Autostyle.
Website: www.bandbautostyle.co.uk
Contact: John Baird | 07746858249
Area: Based in Belfast. Fully mobile service nationwide

Name: Orchard County Detailing (Ronnie)
Website: www.ocd-ni.com
Contact: Rollo Gillespie: 07784258006
Area: Based in Tandragee/Nationwide


----------



## gary9 (Aug 12, 2012)

i seen a place beside the vw breakers in Magherafelt


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I could have swore I replied to this.


Admin edit: You aren't going mad mate you did but it was removed as promoting a non supporter - sorry


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

No worries. You seemed to have missed this thread then
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277415

To the OP, give Rollo a shout, his work & knowledge is second to none. He's a decent guy that doesn't talk BS either.


----------

